# Another Poly Caster Problem....



## rontorri (Dec 20, 2009)

Just got home from plowing sander worked fine the whole time. Some storms the
Incab control blinks three times when I hit on. When this happens I gotta jump out of the truck and disconnect and reconnect the harness a few times and it will reset and work fine. 
I have disconnected and reconnected the harness repeatedly and its not working.

I have replaced the module 2 times so I dont think its that again. My guess is (1) when I got home tonight I put in some gear oil and topped it off like I was instructed. When I put the allen nut back on it didnt go on as smoothly as it did when I checked the level last storm 

or

(2) if I look closely into the female connection there are 2 main holes on one I can see a metal lining but not the other. Is that normal? Did something slide out? Is there supose to be metal in both openings? Another question I have is could I have put too much oil in? Would 2 much oil (80 W90) bog the gears? Sorry for all the questions but maybe someone could head me in the right direction so I can troubleshoot tomorrow. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

Over filling it would have no effect.. It would just gag oil or blow a seal... When the light flashes 3 time that is the code for the motor being disconnected.. With the metal question maybe you have a bad harness


----------



## Lawn Rover (Aug 16, 2009)

I made it 4 hours into a storm with a brand new 2cd gen. and the spinner's motor broke. Had to use 3 guys, 1 to drive and 2 to spread the sand with a shovel and the conveyer. So far, not impressed.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Disconnect the plug and check with your electrical tester whether you're getting juice.If your not,it sounds like maybe from you wiggling your connections,a wire pulled out of its crimp.It just happened to me on my Salt Dogg.


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

Lawn Rover;939818 said:


> I made it 4 hours into a storm with a brand new 2cd gen. and the spinner's motor broke. Had to use 3 guys, 1 to drive and 2 to spread the sand with a shovel and the conveyer. So far, not impressed.


Ouch!!!!!.. Snow bank backing up???


----------



## Lawn Rover (Aug 16, 2009)

No, bad motor. The funny thing is, is that Fisher already has a bigger, more heavy duty motor to replace it. As if they figured out it was bad after distribution. Works now with the new motor. lol


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Lawn Rover;939818 said:


> I made it 4 hours into a storm with a brand new 2cd gen. and the spinner's motor broke. Had to use 3 guys, 1 to drive and 2 to spread the sand with a shovel and the conveyer. So far, not impressed.


mine too...see here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95553


----------



## Lawn Rover (Aug 16, 2009)

xtreem3d;939957 said:


> mine too...see here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95553


Wow, your motor snapped off. A shaft snapped on mine.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

my windings came off the shaft inside the case...got a replacement but don't know anything about an upgraded motor...mine was labeled made in canada, forgot the brand name
steve


----------



## stoobs67 (Oct 28, 2009)

on my first ploly i had this problem. I found that the connection was getting wet inside the harness. I tried dielectric grease but that never worked. next time this happens, go out to the harnes and wiggle it together ( while sander is on ) and see if it turns on. If it does then its your connection. Beware that mine got so bad at the end that when i wiggled it it never came on anyways. 

What i did to fix this was i just hardwired the thing and sealed the hell out of it. never had the problem again. i just left the sander on the truck for the season. 

I hope this helps.


----------

